# --=/*Youtube Videos*\=--



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi guys,
if you ever come across interesting and funny videos on youtube.com which are worth a watch..please post their links in this forum.For the football fans here is mine 
YouTube


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 19, 2006)

This one's a *must see* for *DRIFT Freaks*, like me ... *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/950/sumo.gif *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/u/biggrinears.gif

Drift Mix watch that Lancer EVO VI dude showin' off, he rocks *smilies.sofrayt.com/aiw/yu.gif
__________
NFS Carbon or not, i'm sticking with my Colin McRae 2005 (pc game), to do these \/\/ kinda *DRIFTS*.....*smilies.sofrayt.com/aiw/yahoo.gif which have some feel when doin' it 

*WRC Assorted Drifts* these are real WRC videos, not In-Game *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/k/flag.gif

^^2m:20s video


----------



## mediator (Dec 19, 2006)

Here this will blow ur mind!
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYRH2jp2wzs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2006)

lol funny as anything i have ever seen
here is nice work of animation *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bPMwAHdJCg


----------



## webgenius (Dec 19, 2006)

If you want to save such excellent youtube videos onto your pc, visit www.youtubex.com


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 21, 2006)

*How does a car fight the bird flu?????*   

*Warning*: Bird Lovers dont watch the video. 
__________
*The importance of learning english???*   
__________
*Toyota RAV4* a car to make YOUR own... 
________________

*Must Watch*

*Dancing Car* 
Superb gfx.

anyone watched the cartoon - Transformers. you'll love this Transforming car


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 22, 2006)

gr8


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 22, 2006)

wat old ppl do for fun

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Roc92fNEc&eurl=
__________
real funny cartoon 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BN0a5UjQlE
__________
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCcDH2Nx1QE
__________
funny chicken little ad

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzgfKeF5rrg
__________
hippo and dog
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=USXTriS2tX4&NR
__________
for thos who lik to hav children
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pca_75kHMbE&NR
__________
*KiWi... An Amazing CGI short film*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3z3woTbDLs&NR
__________
newest citroen dancing robot ad
*youtube.com/watch?v=j3Rvd1mPgaI
__________
mazda "awsome" ad - excelent concept
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHHCW56oj_E


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 22, 2006)

webgenius said:
			
		

> If you want to save such excellent youtube videos onto your pc, visit www.youtubex.com



I use vdownloader... put the link... bit rate.. width and height.... select format.. there it goes.. converts + downloads... its simplest


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 22, 2006)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> I use *vdownloader*... put the link... bit rate.. width and height.... select format.. there it goes.. converts + downloads... its simplest


Thanks a lot dude for sharing the s/w name.


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 22, 2006)

Cool Videos


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 22, 2006)

that new Cireon C4 robot AD is *SUUUUUUUPERB*  

watch this *Citreon C4 & Sebastian Loeb* Rally Video.

can you guys tell me the name of that song & singer.(which is played in the starting)
__________
===>>>no need to watch the whole video^^, as Sebastian Loeb is just testing the car.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2006)

all you ipod fans check this out *youtube.com/watch?v=KB52MjaviF4
if you like it check out the whole series.there are many vids like this.


----------



## blueshift (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry. didn't want to create a separate thread.

Check out this video of Sona feat INXS-Afterglow video song.

Folding Chair awesome.
__________
Another one:

Cheating death This features a lady who is luckily saved from being hit by a train in India. Must watch.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 20, 2007)

nice videos...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

yeah nice videos


----------



## rajivrocks (Feb 25, 2007)

Urvashi Urvashi-Take it Easy Man
 What happens when a man named "Urvashi" is pushed around by his two crazy room mates? Well, here's the answer--this is a damn fresh new comedic video--enjoy and laugh out loud.
DON'T MISS IT....


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 3, 2007)

See this Video-->Gmail Theater: Why Use Gmail?
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBbmiQhuAhU


----------



## blueshift (Mar 3, 2007)

Another great video. I hope this will give you inspiration.



> If anything, it just goes to show that maybe we are all connected somehow, be it emotionally, physically, or ethereally.



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0FvG9GO8Qs


----------



## blueshift (Mar 4, 2007)

Blend your iPod. lol

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB52MjaviF4


Sony 'Now I feel' ad.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgnkvoeCh58


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 4, 2007)

You were thinking how Bush won the elections?? Take a look  here as to how they have hacked the election machines. Scientists at the Princeton University show a demonstration video *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-39eKJZfbyM&NR


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 18, 2007)

*www.metacafe.com/watch/316013/hack_windows_vista/

*How to reset Windows Vista (or 2000/XP) password with a
 special Linux distro when you are locked out your own system;
 this video describes how to do it on a Mac but it will work on more...

 any pc.*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2007)

Indian Michael Jackson 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll8Qm8yDj-8


----------



## blueshift (Apr 12, 2007)

The man in the video plays the songs with his hands, its really nice. check it out.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOyEw9bT8yQ


----------



## ruthless (Apr 13, 2007)

This is the Video of sreesanth's dances 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPUxA7OLQ_4

This one against pakistan
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sPChZecDGo


----------



## xbonez (Apr 14, 2007)

i saw an relly funny xb0x commercial on youtube once. don't have the link. just go to youtube and search 'banned xbox commercial'. really hilarious


----------



## 24online (Apr 14, 2007)

title should be funny videos... 

see more funny vid:

*my.break.com/media/top_rated.aspx


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 15, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> title should be funny videos...
> 
> see more funny vid:



It can be in any category


----------



## Goten (Apr 15, 2007)

I dunno wat to say.

But watching pro players taking hesdshots in counter strike really gives me a high.

N yeah I can also take headshots for 3 expert bots a time.

LOL.

Peace~~~!


----------



## virus_killer (Apr 16, 2007)

*youtube.com/watch?v=KkPJUcXveFs&mode=related&search=,


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 25, 2007)

Check this 
*Windows Vista Welcome Video*


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2007)

*sjl-static4.sjl.youtube.com/vi/J7JmsMMIR4Y/2.jpg
Wheeeeeeeee 


found this in www.vixy.net (given as Example link)


----------



## phreak0ut (May 2, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> The man in the video plays the songs with his hands, its really nice. check it out.
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOyEw9bT8yQ



All I can do is get the sound of farting


----------



## estranged12 (May 2, 2007)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu15ExNwQh4


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2007)

^loolll 

what a run


----------



## chicha (May 3, 2007)

300 meets halo
*www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=23109

who will come when SWAT goes down in one blow??? 
*www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=22891


----------



## s18000rpm (May 4, 2007)

*img.youtube.com/vi/JaypnytOON8/2.jpg

*Petter Solberg Tribute* aka. Mr.HollyWood

*sjc-static14.sjc.youtube.com/vi/O6NQ4AV0WJk/2.jpg

Bon Jovi  rocks American Idol


any *Jon Bon Jovi* Fan here ???

*bonjovi.aeglive.com/multimedia/jovi3.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (May 6, 2007)

Preview of TopGear in America

*img.youtube.com/vi/bHj25zd1K_A/2.jpg
Top Gear in Alabama...almost got  killed 

watch the whole show, reall a must watch for TG fans 
===================

have you heard about *FAT STIG*  ROFL, then watch 2nd & 3rd part 


Fat Stig loooooooooool


the TopGear crew is rocked (not rock show, i mean rocks thrown at) by some stupid rednecks , really funny American Trip they had.

total 6 parts - 1 , 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 - the end.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2007)

you just posted the same thing in 3 threadsspammer


----------



## s18000rpm (May 6, 2007)

its a nice show, thats why i posted, coz not everybody checks "racing...", youtube thread, 

i posted in gta thread, for Quan Chi 

btw my post are not getting counted , so...


----------



## sam_1710 (May 7, 2007)

desktop like writing table...... 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0ODskdEPnQ

Aquarium desktop.....
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eXOjihfjT8

solar system desktop......
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhLbDyE-MQc

3d box desktop with amazing 3d effects....
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM6HXoa0Lgk


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

*CrAzY DriVinG*

watch closesly at 1 min. 18 secs, the windscreen breaks dude to the guy hitting so hard 


this is common, no frill thing..
CRAZY driving in INDIA!!! WRONG WAY![/b]


----------



## sam_1710 (May 16, 2007)

REAL LIFE GTA!! 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnYursz7-aY


----------



## mediator (Jul 8, 2007)

Only for Himesh fans!
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl4FuGsiO84


----------



## gsoul2soul (Jul 13, 2007)

You know sometimes... you know it's not funny, and it's so *downright BAD to smile *(let alone laugh...  )

*But kya kare control hi nahi hota... ha ha ha ha !!!

I don't know why I'm laughing (i feel sorry)... but I'm LOL to the danger of peeing!!
ha ha ha ha *

There I was 1 AM in the morning lol my ass out over this "*Model who trips over high heel on ramp"*... and my mom comes saying are you MAD? laughing at middle of the night.

I tell her about this thing... and she's all scandalized and "how could you?" x(... but then i show her the video and there she was... he he he and wondering like me "why am I laughing too?"

You have to watch it to believe... *the second time fall is classic *

*This is the original link:*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLddn4mhrL8


*This one is slightly altered with some Rapping and hip hop music *
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k1f2Atm1Cc

Cheers... Mike here


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 18, 2007)

very unfunny
chimp
lol at chimp


----------



## Vivek788 (Aug 4, 2007)

hey this is a really cool thread,but all must give a brief description of the video


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 6, 2007)

Super mario Bros. theme being played on Tesla coil
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX5V_9s0Gfw


----------



## chicha (Aug 28, 2007)

hope you people will like this.

indian army 1
Indian army in Siachen(with national anthem)
The Mighty Indian Army



 search for more.

i loved it.


----------



## chesss (Aug 29, 2007)

Gandhi is back and he is not taking crap - This time he is here to kick some butt!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 31, 2007)

*img.youtube.com/vi/sze16YxI0CQ/default.jpg
Pit Stop Gone Wrong

===============

 Players Club

ROFL



Players Club

LOL


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 3, 2007)

can we save rediff videos ?
like this one--
*specials.rediff.com/sports/2007/sep/03sania-video.htm
a truly great old one here: 
*ishare.rediff.com/filevideo.php?id=11113
reminds of childhood doordarshan viewings


----------



## mediator (Sep 3, 2007)

The making of the new 'SONY - NOW I FEEL' ad! Amazing!
For the interested ones, the name is XIAN.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 5, 2007)

Look at this whole video and u'll know how foolish tigerdirect.com is.The comment on hardware and don't know what's a jumper.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsZMa9A1bD4


----------



## virus_killer (Sep 6, 2007)

The funniest video i've ever seen on youtube.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFN-liGURPI


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Jack

hijack, hi jack...loooooooooool


----------



## nikhil ramteke (Sep 12, 2007)

shadow slayer 2007 said:
			
		

> wat old ppl do for fun
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Roc92fNEc&eurl=
> __________
> ...


 cool yar!!!


----------



## napster007 (Sep 14, 2007)

this u'll never expect......................... *www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRdJ49ItMnc


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 14, 2007)

sam_1710 said:
			
		

> REAL LIFE GTA!!
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnYursz7-aY


Damm.. cool i remered my days in school when i used to play GTA all night & bunk the school next days


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2007)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qnq7N6X4x84


----------



## RCuber (Sep 26, 2007)

^^^  LOL


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2007)

wanna play a game...jigsaw damn
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9eNru2WO6Y


----------



## chesss (Sep 27, 2007)

koi kewl cgi/animation clip post karo plz..


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 27, 2007)

Supercool colletion


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2007)

she was beautiful...I swear --- james blunt (Parody) 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0UT2MpdWnc

See how damn this guy sings the song.


----------



## chesss (Oct 1, 2007)

LOTR parody - very nicely done and real funny!!
Terminator protecting jesus christ


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Must watch for all Indian cricket lovers:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=bob85WbW8cU


----------



## chesss (Oct 2, 2007)

mario twins - stupid funny


----------



## RCuber (Oct 2, 2007)

^^^ yea stupid phunny


----------



## Vyasram (Oct 2, 2007)

great thread

here's a funny commercial for Japp chocobar
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UDMLguP-VE


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2007)

king of yesterday
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD5cO-xQYXE

nice cute vid


----------



## chesss (Oct 3, 2007)

*makesyoulaugh.blogspot.com/2007/09/fear-factor.html 
- not youtube, 
but mai has has ke pagal ho gaya hoon is video ko dekh dekh ke, its mad funny!!

Nintendo 6 FOO- ROARRRRR!!!! kids goes berserk after gettting a gift  LOL 

funny how ppl start making 'remix' versions of stupid videos.. funny!!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2007)

Dont download tihs song:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IdnpXjs1m8


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2007)

resident awesome 4
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJsimN5_FJw

prince of awesome
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y8lyUcvSw4

awesome may cry
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYOOTv8E6GY

shadow of awesome
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXudsGLQnEQ

if they were real
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjPKE4u3FTw

this is sparta
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZS61SrD3Ws


----------



## chesss (Oct 5, 2007)

@T159 - u know any voiceovers or movie edits  like 
this one - Hitler is banned from xbox live and he is not happy . i luv these!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> @T159 - u know any voiceovers or movie edits  like
> this one - Hitler is banned from xbox live and he is not happy . i luv these!!



that was really funny


----------



## chesss (Oct 8, 2007)

From digg -
Kid goes happy or mad on command - hilarious 13sec clip


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2007)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2lA7Oyv864

can u see where we went wrong


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2007)

*MUST WATCH*

*img.youtube.com/vi/1JPBdBIFGNQ/default.jpg
Renault F1 Song

Talk about Throttle response 

*img.youtube.com/vi/8aArSn4IhHI/default.jpg
F1 car singing "We are the champions"

OMG its so AWESOME 

===========
OMFG
*img.youtube.com/vi/BlKGv6LEVPk/default.jpg
Renault F1 engine play - French national anthem


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2007)

=====================

LOLOLOLOL!!!

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRH4wq0LeFw


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 9, 2007)

Darth Wader
Smart Ass Darth Wader


*Scaring the CRap out of your Wife @ 2am*


----------



## KHUBBU (Nov 9, 2007)

This one's MAx PAyne2 Parody....funny really!
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvO-X1e0EV0


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2007)

Funny Linux Start Up

==============

LOL!

must watch

Dryer Prank Back Fires (Laundry dryer)

These guys dare their friend to climb into the dryer all the way and close the door. Turning the dryer on was not part of the deal and when that happens, the prank back fires, painfully.

=============

The Most Random Way To Die In Halo 3



==========

Parasite Causes Cricket To Commit Suicide

Incredible video from the people at VB films. A parasite literally mind controls a cricket causing it to commit suicide in a pool so it can escape from the host body.



======================

*Driving Skills*  8)


----------



## praka123 (Nov 10, 2007)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> great thread
> 
> here's a funny commercial for Japp chocobar
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UDMLguP-VE


LOL!thats


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Parasite Causes Cricket To Commit Suicide
> 
> Incredible video from the people at VB films. A parasite literally mind controls a cricket causing it to commit suicide in a pool so it can escape from the host body.



 thats.. OMFG


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Parasite Causes Cricket To Commit Suicide
> 
> Incredible video from the people at VB films. A parasite literally mind controls a cricket causing it to commit suicide in a pool so it can escape from the host body.



holy s***, now thats a real creep, I remember Slither


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 10, 2007)

I made this one yesterday night in diwali, firing crakers with a friend at his home

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vrCueWyBg4


----------



## gsoul2soul (Nov 10, 2007)

he he he this one is FUNNY !! 

*The mother in law is visiting... and she witnesses something!!*

See for yourself... he he he

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSjdmg47jXc


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 11, 2007)

*Drink Milk Campaign in Japan*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=axMhqslqjs0

It's a funny drink milk campaign advertisement in Japan. The ideas are really crazy and funny!


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *Drink Milk Campaign in Japan*
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=axMhqslqjs0
> 
> It's a funny drink milk campaign advertisement in Japan. The ideas are really crazy and funny!


**** crazy


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 12, 2007)

lol this is b/w Gambhir and Afridi dubbed by someone.So it contains some abusing language.18+.If its not good then i will remove it.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFB2nWW09JY


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2007)

children see, children do:

*www.2xfun.de/view.php?file=5352


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 12, 2007)

^^ Thats a touching one.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol this is b/w Gambhir and Afridi dubbed by someone.So it contains some abusing language.18+.If its not good then i will remove it.
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFB2nWW09JY


 its not funny. 

cheap dubbing.

no offence.


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2007)

s18000rpm
this one is for you

NFS HP2 intro video:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEwjM6nvLgI
the best intro video in nfs series ever.

Gameplay:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdQb2khWN_Q

This track is PS2 exclusive:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkowgYEQMBQ


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2007)

thank you 

[wil watch it after 9pm (free time)]


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 12, 2007)

Guys here:
*www.clazh.com/9-videos-to-inspire-and-cheer-you-up/

and get instant motivation and inspiration.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 12, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol this is b/w Gambhir and Afridi dubbed by someone.So it contains some abusing language.18+.If its not good then i will remove it.
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFB2nWW09JY



ROFL


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 12, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> its not funny.
> 
> cheap dubbing.
> 
> no offence.


the guy who dubbed it said the right wordings agar indian gaalis ka tumhe knowledge hai toh. only umpire part was fake.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2007)

dude, i did my education (upto 10th standard) in north india, you think i dont know the gaali's?

it (vdo) wasnt funny. coz it was too cheap gaali''s.

it'd wud hav been funny if that guy used words like Circuit does (munnabhai mbbs). eg. teri bhains ki ma 

watch AVGN (at youtube), thats funny.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 12, 2007)

I-Phone Release Parody

*youtube.com/watch?v=xgZKjJt-TkU



US Iraq strategy (For those who understand what US is doing in Iraq). If you use your brain a little, it will click! Let's see how many of you get it 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw2nkoGLhrE&NR=1



Arnold Parody

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxNCGjW2JAg

ROFL  



Terminator Parody

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFrufPxjwX0


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 12, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> dude, i did my education (upto 10th standard) in north india, you think i dont know the gaali's?
> 
> it (vdo) wasnt funny. coz it was too cheap gaali''s.
> 
> ...


I know yaar but what can you expect from third grade Afridi.Gambhir replied in his language after all he is also from Delhi.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 13, 2007)

few more MAC vs pc.. *gizmodo.com/gadgets/apple/new-mac-ads-same-gags-still-funny-321427.php


----------



## chicha (Nov 14, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I know yaar but what can you expect from third grade Afridi.Gambhir replied in his language after all he is also from Delhi.



it would have been nice to see cricket's own zidane.

war fo words roger and agassi 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNU8qTHH8xs

steffi graf.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNU8qTHH8xs


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 14, 2007)

^^ lol :Roger and Agassi funny chat.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2007)

this one a must see:

*www.theblimp.blip.tv/scripts/flash...theblimp.blip.tv/scripts/flash/showplayer.swf


----------



## chesss (Nov 20, 2007)

post more like those afridi gambhir ones (similar dubbings , with falltu ki gaaliya )


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont know if this has been posted or not.. But seriously this one is not to be missed.. I was rolling on the floor. "Best of Bushism"   
*vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1168819488


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 21, 2007)

^^^ LMAO.. All US citizens ought to see this!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 22, 2007)

Great Flip book Animation  
*uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UocF4ycBnYE


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> I dont know if this has been posted or not.. But seriously this one is not to be missed.. I was rolling on the floor. "Best of Bushism"
> *vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1168819488



lol...nice



			
				Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> Great Flip book Animation
> *uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UocF4ycBnYE


 amazing..nicely 3d rendered

Lol..I am a bastard phone(iPhone Parody):

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=svVx6ZTcQks

rofl


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 24, 2007)

The normal Dumb American and the Dell Techinal Support!

*youtube.com/watch?v=GdoGRJuSPf4

ROFL!!!!   

* Warning: Abusive language on the call. Not for faint hearted!*


----------



## chicha (Nov 24, 2007)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqnvxP0H3lM

nice way to put the f-word


----------



## nvidia (Nov 24, 2007)

A must watch video for all "I hate microsoft" guys...
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgriTO8UHvs
Too good... BSOD video


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

Do you Enjoy Idea Cellular theme music?(yes, that 98 43 84) Then see below Original Song from film Pallavi Anupallavi(Kannada)-music by Ilayaraja and it was the debute Film of Anil Kapoor:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzMgMepKSko

Heard song from film Cheeni Kum?the original song from film:Jothe Jotheyalli 8) (kannada)
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=oON5c0bggAk


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 25, 2007)

Check this out.. Some cool robotic stuffs goin on in US army
*www.geeksaresexy.net/2007/11/22/robotic-exoskeleton-turns-grunts-into-super-soldiers/


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2007)

Nicely directed:

*video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8333280591924223277


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 27, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> Nicely directed:
> 
> *video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8333280591924223277


wonder how long it would if we could see it on tv 
india still lack in OSS



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Guys here:
> *www.clazh.com/9-videos-to-inspire-and-cheer-you-up/
> 
> and get instant motivation and inspiration.


really really nice & good
it lives up to the title


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 9, 2007)

Finally! Had to dig 5 pages to find this thread..

Watch this 8 years kid lectures on violence, society, etc .. quiet funny.

*www.last.fm/music/The+Bastard+Fairies/+videos/2962609


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 11, 2007)

Crysis Physics Demo - 3'000 Barrel Explosion

Crysis - Mass Physics


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 11, 2007)

^^Its a really nice video showing the capabilities of cryengine 2.Thanks for posting it here.


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome videos 3rd eye!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 17, 2007)

**img.youtube.com/vi/7p_6eFz7h_g/default.jpg
Transformers 2 (2009) Trailer *



*img.youtube.com/vi/jafWDRWmqGo/default.jpg
*Transformers 2*

LOL


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 17, 2007)

Homer's 39 growing years
*de.youtube.com/watch?v=_FkeId0IPdc
Ah nice


----------



## chicha (Jan 21, 2008)

*www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=27136

do not know what to call this, there are better stuff like this, but i do not what it is. 
But its nice...

*www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=27146


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

^interesting,esp 1st one.


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 21, 2008)

Matrix PingPong : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dcmDscwEcI
This one's similar to wat shicha's mentioned... but its better!!


----------



## chicha (Jan 21, 2008)

luckly ppl
*www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=27076

nice goal
*www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=27057

my next monitor
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAdku9YhSCI


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 24, 2008)

Why doesnt t9 offer potty mouth adult words...??
Watch this : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hcoT6yxFoU


----------



## chicha (Jan 24, 2008)

jap pac-man

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIYVNr36B08&NR=1


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Finally! Had to dig 5 pages to find this thread..
> 
> Watch this 8 years kid lectures on violence, society, etc .. quiet funny.
> 
> *www.last.fm/music/The+Bastard+Fairies/+videos/2962609


watched a  a month back

The band is cool too



chicha said:


> jap pac-man
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIYVNr36B08&NR=1


lol


----------



## max_demon (Jan 27, 2008)

Linkin Park Paroday

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYNRhzX6gw8

When I rap
I talk about the pain inside
The problems you went through back in junior high.
Computerized beats
We got 'em from the start
Then Chester comes along and
"Sings this part".
Then I rap some more
I say it all again like I did before.
Formulaic flow, one guy wears headphones
Here comes the same old chorus
You know the way it goes.

I just scream and shout
Don't know what I'm so pissed off about
Our success is hard to figure out.

Now I'm rapping again
You thought that I was done
Just like rap/rock back in 2001.
We never sold out, we had nothing to sell
Is your CD on repeat?
"You can't tell"
It's all the same
We gotta DJ even we don't know his name
You do what you can when your a TRL band
And 12 year old girls are your number 1 fans

Now I break it down
I'll sing soft and not so loud
We are masters of overproduced sound

Time to yell again
Still pissed off my god it never ends
(I'm gonna rap a little here)
Our CDs belong in the bargain bin. 


ROFLOL =))


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 27, 2008)

ROFL... better to watch than describe:

American Bollywood version:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2Y4HM8Yyps


----------



## praka123 (Jan 27, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> The normal Dumb American and the Dell Techinal Support!
> 
> *youtube.com/watch?v=GdoGRJuSPf4
> 
> ...



ROFL!Idi@t!US elitism @ best  but I too twice did the same with a fcuking automobile dealer's CC no  wth?they failed in replacing a guranteed spare part!


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2008)

*I Surrender* - Saybia


----------



## chicha (Feb 24, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQcv3ETEQdM
is this for real???

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljiiy5BCQKA&feature=related

what happens when bill gates and slash come toghter?


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2008)

Vande Mataram - Maa Tujhe Salam................by A.R. Rahman
*youtube.com/watch?v=BJ399KOoNRA

I love this song more than any else........


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Vande Mataram - Maa Tujhe Salam................by A.R. Rahman
> *youtube.com/watch?v=BJ399KOoNRA
> 
> I love this song more than any else........


^this is not a song thread 

OP-





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Hi guys,
> if you ever come across *interesting and funny videos on youtube.com which worth a watch..*please post their link in this forum.for the football fans here is mine
> *youtube.com/watch?v=7J41w_EKOSY



-----------------------------------------------------------

*i.ytimg.com/vi/un_PjRXV5l8/default.jpg
Tom Mabe *funny phone call*

(vdo soure- digit irc )


----------



## Orange Juice (Feb 24, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhABWV5YzYE

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=rykS25x7Jhk


----------



## hullap (Feb 24, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *i.ytimg.com/vi/un_PjRXV5l8/default.jpg
> Tom Mabe *funny phone call*
> 
> (vdo soure- digit irc )


why didnt u include my name


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2008)

wassup with this orange videos?

breakfast without Orange Juice is like day without sunshnie.

------------------

The Cursed Corner (turn)


OI OI OI OI OI OI OI 
(in background)

LOLOL



PaulScholes18 said:


> why didnt u include my name


i forgot 

btw thanks for the link.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 24, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> The Cursed Corner (turn)



ROFL OIOIOI
Thanks for sharing


----------



## hullap (Feb 24, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> The Cursed Corner (turn)


LMAO


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2008)

Worst Woman Driver Ever !!
Funny security video of a car accident in a car park.

LOOLOLOOL


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 24, 2008)

^Lol nice


----------



## hullap (Feb 24, 2008)

LMAO very funny


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2008)

That Cursed corner one is pretty funny!

OMG! The woman driver is even more hilarious!


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2008)

The Cursed Corner II


----------



## chicha (Feb 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> The Cursed Corner II



^oftopic
which graphic card do you have?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2008)

^8600m gs (laptop)
desktop-onboard gma x3000


----------



## lywyre (Feb 25, 2008)

I liked this song very much as a kid. Still like it. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXyjCgR0rAc


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> Worst Woman Driver Ever !!
> Funny security video of a car accident in a car park.
> 
> LOOLOLOOL


lol...that wasnt unexpected


----------



## lywyre (Feb 26, 2008)

Another Bad Rally Corner: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiIYEmpWaaQ&NR=1


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2008)

^check post #145.

btw, here's my upload
*i.ytimg.com/vi/b61Qs6fsu7I/default.jpg
Turbo Cooled PSU


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2008)

cottage car (top gear)
*youtube.com/watch?v=F0qdHEBo3UU

0-60MPh in 35secnds FLAT


----------



## hullap (Feb 27, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^check post #145.
> 
> btw, here's my upload
> *i.ytimg.com/vi/b61Qs6fsu7I/default.jpg
> Turbo Cooled PSU


zebronics really rules


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2008)

A Real-World *DRM* :
*youtube.com/watch?v=mywgsXBGD68

Software Patents:
*youtube.com/watch?v=TYbDfo4q5pw


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/v53Qjz71his/default.jpg
Cold Start - Turbo Charged PSU


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5t1mIyxrL8

see guys nice ad,gr8 song

this song is too good,


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 9, 2008)

^

crap ad.
---------------------------

*Richard Burns (WRC Champ.) & Jeremy Clarkson (Top Gear) in Lancer Evo III WRC*

Basically Clarkson not feeling very comfy sitting on the passenger seat of Burns' Evo. Quite funny.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^
> 
> crap ad.


how so?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 9, 2008)

Scared Passanger

WRC

LOL



Sunny1211993 said:


> how so?


what was it? a ad?

video decription - Hrithik Celebrating after the sucess of JodhaaAkbar .*WOW Awesome Advt as always *

LOOL

what was "WOW & Awesome" about that?

that 3some pepsi ad is better than this


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

@1800-Whatever but that song is good


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

There will be Bud:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjMhb94xOJY

lol


----------



## chesss (Mar 13, 2008)

tom and jerry , hindi spoof  - 22 sec 

Similar videos


----------



## chesss (Mar 15, 2008)

south indian song with english subtitles
Another

These are VERY funny videos     don't miss!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

^hehe!  I have seen his dubbings for few telegu and tamil songs!
BTW,below song was also dubbed long back  from pmt(tamil)
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRmqZRPgK1w&feature=related


----------



## chicha (Mar 16, 2008)

spider man gets lost in X men movie 
*www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=27733


----------



## chesss (Mar 16, 2008)

not by buffalox - this is another translation one. Not as accurate like the above ones , but still funny.
Some lines from the song -



> yoga till death with a calculator





> elephants in the air I'll protect your from them





> now I'll poop till death.
> me so dumb


 lmao


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/YB_JCUw9SoU/default.jpg
old women plays a trick on some other guy and make him crash


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 20, 2008)

^ Rofl


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2008)

^^seen that


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2008)

See this video.....Lol @what happens in the end........

*The wheelie n fall of  a BULLET*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7IPHSjPqGQ

Also see this:

*bullet stunts*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR5gizZ_Bhs

The guy wasn't able to do wheelie with Bullet for the first time  and later he was able to do......Anyways, don't watch it when another guy with Pulsar comes.......

I think doing a wheelie on a Bullet is difficult as compared to other bikes like Pulsar.......


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

India's best ads are from Bajaj.
of Bajaj Pulsar's

the new one is simply awesome
*i.ytimg.com/vi/caOInhi5e8c/default.jpg
Bajaj Pulsar Mania TV Commercial
*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/r/sgrin.gif

so far i can do ones done at 9secs.  & some wheelie (frm stand still)

at 26 secs - awesome
at 1.01 *www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/v/hairraise.gif


these guys always have a great music score too.

though me & my cousin are not at all satisfied with the P180, been to service centre 6+ times in its 1st month itself.
65k down the drain


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

d/l the ad. www.bajajauto.com/pulsar/bajaj_pulsar_75sec.zip [27MB]


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2008)

^^ I hate Pulsar....... I love Bullet.....

BTW Nice stunts and advertisement.....Try these on Bullet. Its damn difficult but not impossible.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 24, 2008)

not a youtube vdo, but freakin hilarious 

*img371.imageshack.us/img371/1386/captureqy7.jpg
japnese games

SuperGranny
*img371.imageshack.us/img371/8667/capturecn0.jpg

Extreem Gymnastic blooper! !!MUST SEE!!
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt_D6vAImOI


----------



## legolas (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ damn funny!! good ones.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 25, 2008)

cats 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYypEW94GyU


----------



## anand1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I Will provide the collection of Rajpal Yadav which i have. The links are

Rajpal Yadav1
Rajpal Yadav2
Rajpal Yadav3
Rajpal Yadav4
Rajpal Yadav5
Rajpal Yadav6


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 25, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/j7yR1xcsyaY/default.jpg
Baby gives the evil eye!

LOOOOL


----------



## chesss (Mar 25, 2008)

> Extreem Gymnastic blooper! !!MUST SEE!!
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt_D6vAImOI


 baap re!! must see indeed...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 25, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/cuGu5NfHseg/default.jpg
Arab Technology meets German Engineering


----------



## legolas (Mar 25, 2008)

^ ^ that one was awesome, I hope this doesn't give another bomb attack


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/iGp07FQfBj0/default.jpg
Public bathroom joke


----------



## hullap (Mar 26, 2008)

^ rofl
u should see the look on their faces its


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Quite Possibly The Funniest "*Whose Line Is It Anyway*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTxkxG3DF4k

*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/c0/rotlaugh.gif*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/aiw/laugh.gif*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/r/mdrbig.gif


----------



## legolas (Mar 26, 2008)

^ ^ It surely is... OMG I laughed for 10 more minutes.. OMG... I couldn't still resist. took me 2 mins to write this message!! 
OMGGGGG


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

> You know those big red buttons at gas stations that you push in case of fire?
> 
> I never really knew what they did when you pushed them but I assumed it cut-off the gas, possibly called the Fire Department.
> 
> ...


*i.ytimg.com/vi/tOzFxSFvICI/default.jpg
What does this button do?


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *i.ytimg.com/vi/tOzFxSFvICI/default.jpg
> What does this button do?


hahahahahaha

There was also one more guy... he would have been full of WTF

hehe 


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/4ikH9ZRcF2Q/default.jpg
Drunk squirrel


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *i.ytimg.com/vi/4ikH9ZRcF2Q/default.jpg
> Drunk squirrel


haha funny man at the end he was chasing his tail rofl

btw lol s18000rpm you are addicted 

why dont you start start a fun blog  



p.s. I saw this drunken cat *www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA3dHi_o7Yw in the similar videos 



_


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 27, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *i.ytimg.com/vi/4ikH9ZRcF2Q/default.jpg
> Drunk squirrel



Lawl


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> why dont you start start a fun blog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the idea

----------------------
*i.ytimg.com/vi/LfnwEgWDwx0/default.jpg
Cheap Power Windows
LOOOL


*i.ytimg.com/vi/c-Lnfpulwjc/default.jpg
How to build an all wheel drive vehicle 

ROFL


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

the power windows is actually a trick i guess cos whenever the glass moves they show the opposite angle 

but anyway a gr8 idea 



_


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2008)

thats from a show (The Red Green Show), its fake.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> thats from a show (The Red Green Show), its fake.


hehe I got that idea slightly by reading the comments there 

anyway never knew b4 



_


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

*www.maniacworld.com/plane-landing-too-close-for-comfort.jpg
Plane Landing This is an insanely close plane landing. It's hard to believe there is a beach right next to the runway. You can practically touch the plane as it flies by.



which country/city this airport is at?


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 28, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *www.maniacworld.com/plane-landing-too-close-for-comfort.jpg
> Plane Landing This is an insanely close plane landing. It's hard to believe there is a beach right next to the runway. You can practically touch the plane as it flies by.
> 
> 
> ...


this is a picture of the same place
*www.airliners.net/open.file/857486/L/

dunno where it is guess brazil 

another one *www.airliners.net/open.file/548917/L/



_


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks for the pic, that link had the details of this airport too.

its Netherlands Antilles.

more pics

btw, in that first pic link, read the things on that surf board, esp. last few lines


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 28, 2008)

I stopped reading when I saw 'topless women drink free' and searched the pic 

didnt see the description below 



_


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/moqJGzSLAy8/default.jpg
Amazing Breakdance (popping n' locking to be more precise)



a must watch


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/PyOFHmz-mVc/default.jpg
Best PC Prank Ever!


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 28, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *i.ytimg.com/vi/PyOFHmz-mVc/default.jpg
> Best PC Prank Ever!


actually this prank was considered one of the best pranks in general hehe 

The Artificial Water Pit Prank
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9JwRg7mQ9Q


p.s. dunno if it was posted already 


_


----------



## praka123 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lololol! :d


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/xdjMsu9-SL8/default.jpg
How Not To Roll Cable Upstairs


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 28, 2008)

^^^
actually this is the original video *www.youtube.com/watch?v=u35uRNiXchE

in its description the user says it was staged for some ad by Microsoft on VOIP hardware 


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 1, 2008)

Crazy suicidal French Air Force Pilots !!!



> A mix of sequences of French fighters performing crazy low level flying over deserts and oceans. Features Dassault Aviation Mirage F1, Mirage 2000, Rafale and Super Etendards as well as SEPCAT Jaguars


----------



## chesss (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello my name a borat. I go to US and A! 
borat learning etiquette - prolly NSWF
For those who don't know . Borat is a british comedian who acts like a dumb obscene guy from kazakistan interviewing ppl and  embarrassing/annoying them.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^

haha I saw that a long time ago heheh... man he is nuts


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG!!!
*i.ytimg.com/vi/m6WMcTLqBQg/default.jpg
"Cheeky" Bajaj Pulsar 180 DTSi Ad made by Indonesians

LOOOL


----------



## chesss (Apr 4, 2008)

Borat doing a baywatch -nsfw(mummy ke samne mat dekhna


----------



## trigger (Apr 22, 2008)

Crazy japanese train loaders -- These people are there to make sure the train is full before leaving. Only in Japan.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2008)

MS Dhoni Pepsi Ad
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8r7LlwyPY8


Dhoni for Sonata
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRISSW-Essc



these ads make you laugh


----------



## mediator (Jun 8, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7OkWpfTz1U

Priceless!


----------



## chesss (Jun 8, 2008)

^gosh that brought back some ancient memories! 
check out the related videos - there is a 'hamara bajaj' ad as well


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NNbFboiSt0
I am Linux ,mac ,"pc"

Funny Novell commercial -must watch 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1D6rqvkQdA&feature=related


----------



## mediator (Jun 8, 2008)

chesss said:


> ^gosh that brought back some ancient memories!
> check out the related videos - there is a 'hamara bajaj' ad as well


Yeah, I actually watched "Sarkar Raj" yesterday and  it started after a lotta promos of "Old Vicco Vajradanti" ad that had me wondering more about the 1990s.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

most Hilarious One I have seen  !*Ordering Pizza using command line in a Linux machine*!yeah very interesting watch 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7pPajOvQGo


----------



## iatb.gourav (Jun 14, 2008)

I've added all my favorite videos in my orkut album: *www.orkut.co.in/FavoriteVideos.aspx?uid=13532740870984189376 .

If you all don't mind then please see it there ... Or else, I'll post them individually here ..


----------



## jerin3013 (Jun 14, 2008)

youtube video downloading in high Quality


*xplorer.110mb.com


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 16, 2008)

The destruction of the Oil well fires in Gulf countries. Also the video has some nice background music.

*youtube.com/watch?v=bWPGvaXealQ


----------



## JackyB (Jun 16, 2008)

If you're looking for a laugh on youtube, check out trigger happy tv.
here is an example:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=21lOpV5c2OQ
I had never heard of them until my flatmate mentioned it. Now i think i have seen all trigger happy youtube vids


----------



## chesss (Jun 17, 2008)

Adolf steve hitler Ballmer  

- 37 seconds - hilarious


----------



## shift (Jun 29, 2008)

*If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*

If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZho5myNUdY&feature=related


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgdrL0Bl_YY&feature=related (CounterStrike Part)


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5ZZzpR3Lgs&feature=related


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dqP84VUVDY&feature=related


----------



## pirates1323 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*

none of them made me laugh...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*

me too.... noithing that funny...


----------



## eggman (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*

If you watch this 100 times you will still say "WTH!!!Is that it??".............


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*

lock this thread for worst title and worst video.... LOL....

no offence to the thread starteer...


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*

instead watch captain vijayakanth (see similar videos too):
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3CSBG-Zy_Y


----------



## eggman (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*



T159 said:


> instead watch captain vijayakanth (see similar videos too):
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3CSBG-Zy_Y


true


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*

Vijaykanth speaking english

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxQt8WDpIpM&feature=related

Captain Vs harry potter vs TR english speaking

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCEFt7Yhar8&feature=related


----------



## Pat (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*

WTH! Seems you guys havent seen buffalaxed videos yet

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA1NoOOoaNw

Now beat that!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*

i saw it on digg ^^^

here is a Hindi version similar to it...

offensive language ahead!!!

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLpROhIg9eA&feature=related

did it beat urs ?? LOL....


----------



## Pat (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*



naveen_reloaded said:


> did it beat urs ?? LOL....



Not really..Buffalaxed videos are at their best when you dont know the language of the song..Too me, I dont find that hindi song funny at all bcoz I know the real words and kinda find the english translation stupid!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*

same as you fpr ur link ..... LOL.....

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA1NoOOoaNw

we are equal then ???

shall we bash buffalaxed ???


----------



## Pat (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*

^^ Huh ? What ?


----------



## krazzy (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*

I thought there was a dedicated Youtube Video thread.


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*

hahahaha.... vijaykanth video clips are just too good..


----------



## theKonqueror (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*



pirates1323 said:


> none of them made me laugh...



+1


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh.............*

Please post youtube videos in the youtube thread. *Merging*


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

Light Bulb advertisement in Thailand...lolz:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=z70zNOSZ160


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 2, 2008)

^^^ Super!! 

check out these vids captured using High Speed cams... they're awesome!! 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPP7WLuZVUk
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vajL48mwsCA

Also check out Related vids...


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

^^how beautiful 

Real Transformer:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWtss2p28Oo


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 3, 2008)

wow.. the way it becomes a car again is cool.. Have to add to orkut fav vids.. 

this is one of my favs..  - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDYo9haN-og


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

^^that was kinda painful but our body is good at spreading the impact/

Apocalypse : Here comes the million crabs:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGZV_-jtqf0


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats jus crap crab mania..!! 

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/crab.jpg
  

Checkout this lightning Strike .. : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLJ6oqToKrc  
and this also *www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKPwkau0Dh0


----------



## shift (Jul 3, 2008)

REAL real real transformer

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw42_NjKgkE&feature=related

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc-N1aDQm2A&feature=related


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

2012 pole shift, how could a civilization so old could be that genius ?
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aPNcUJuiLY

@Metalhead this video is for you  lolz
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfdqV_sqal0


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 5, 2008)

Bus  doing a 180 and the cycle guy escapes
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=Np26f6ofw0k


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

^^ZOMG

Pyrokinesis for healing:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6UTGkC73GE


----------



## shift (Jul 5, 2008)

*Criss Angel Building Levitation REVEALED!!!*

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=9safLA7RDzo


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

America's IQ...lolz
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqKl_EOUbnE

How many kidney you have ? one...lolz


----------



## shift (Jul 5, 2008)

wonder how the passenger would feel

MUST SEE

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=LwUIOpOuBuk&feature=related


----------



## shift (Jul 7, 2008)

FUNNY PRANK CALLS

*uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Xyr-QJ-9CLs&feature=related
*uk.youtube.com/watch?v=RA8CrNH1sZE&feature=related

ROFL.............


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 7, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> Bus  doing a 180 and the cycle guy escapes
> *in.youtube.com/watch?v=Np26f6ofw0k


noob cyclist

that white van escaped from a dent



shift said:


> wonder how the passenger would feel
> 
> MUST SEE
> 
> *in.youtube.com/watch?v=LwUIOpOuBuk&feature=related


fake, coz the suspension cant take THAT kind of beating


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 7, 2008)

Mortal kombat vs Wwe vs Street fighter:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTF1c-Hlx80


----------



## shift (Jul 10, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEGtoKku7XU


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 11, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDoOV0FFPvA


proof of a HOT 9800 GX2


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^popcorns


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 11, 2008)

*4Chan Time*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=24yFyybu3ig
Doesn't this youtube code work here?

```
[yt][/yt]
```


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^nope its bandwidth savvy forum

*World's Deadliest Shotgun*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4ebtj1jR7c

"Don't worry, these things equipped with corporate paid terrorist will be coming to a neighborhood near you soon. Maybe to your own home even. " 

*Mobile is Evil
**www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8sarzt5GXc


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 11, 2008)

*World's Deadliest Shotgun*

That World's Deadliest Shotgun video was great


----------



## shift (Jul 29, 2008)

ANimation vs Animator 2

*www.snotr.com/video/1372


----------



## windchimes (Jul 29, 2008)

This one for all Malayalees. Makes no sense but funny too

*youtube.com/watch?v=LZQTyOOPdTE


----------



## krazzy (Jul 30, 2008)

For Micheal Jackson fans like me

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mU8QoZMVOU

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKBLxh3u0tM

Just look at him move!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 7, 2008)

not a youtube vdo, 
but "rofl" quality

scaring a friend out of sleep
*www.leenks.com/link119852.html


----------



## eggman (Aug 31, 2008)

50 Cent vs. Windows XP - In Da Club
its pretty freakin cool



```
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBvR3-16aEM&feature=related
```


----------



## ico (Aug 31, 2008)

^^  Nice remix.....The guy who remixed is a Genius.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 1, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q__xTwv0hao&feature=user

ouch!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2008)

The WTF-Chicken-Dance scene in Love Story 2050!

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9KkyvYBJM


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Sep 1, 2008)

Music to the ears ! From Windows !


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsU3B0W3TMs
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOhHP-gbWtI&feature=related


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 1, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q__xTwv0hao&feature=user
> 
> ouch!



LOL
read the comments 

i'll call Tata Sky to exchange that noob channel - bindASS  for ESPN

lets hope they do "this" exchange thingy


----------



## eggman (Sep 1, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwMj3PJDxuo


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 1, 2008)

give a little description or atleast the title of the video

Colin McRae's Crazy Day
Mad Max Day
www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iHkX78TGIs


----------



## chesss (Sep 1, 2008)

Granny PWNs high flying dickhead


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Sep 2, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2yv8aT0UFc


----------



## chesss (Sep 10, 2008)

> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2yv8aT0UFc


Hilarious 
EDit:watched this the third _time_ - got tears in my eyes :lol


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

^^have you been to doc...lolz


----------



## chesss (Sep 12, 2008)

5 yr old gansta - I want my motherF**king change back


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome Creative Waterfall

Ex F1 Driver drives his wife crazy in Civic Type-R

Mammmma MIAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!

LOOOOOOOL


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Sep 20, 2008)

HTC Touch HD


----------



## slugger (Oct 5, 2008)

How an Engineer folds a T-Shirt

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=fZKKrUXjzDY


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 5, 2008)

slugger said:


> How an Engineer folds a T-Shirt
> 
> *in.youtube.com/watch?v=fZKKrUXjzDY



thanks , i'm going to make one


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 6, 2008)

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/5672/dsc06989pb6.th.jpg*img232.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

done, but some dimension are off


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2008)

Wassup 2008


> Its been eight long years since the boys said wassup to each other. Even with the effects of a down economy and imminent change in the White House, the boys are still able to come together and stay true to what really matters.


----------



## chesss (Nov 3, 2008)

Sleep walking - I don't think I have ever laughed as hard as I did while watching this. .... though prolly it isn't that funny


----------



## rishitells (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Check These Music Videos:-
hope u will like it.

Davy Jones Plays His Organ:-
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=rw-gtGxkt8k

Pirates of the Caribbean Main Theme on Guitar:-
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=2cfNae83V4U


----------



## chesss (Nov 4, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AZn5nWIj_g - funny smart babies.


----------



## slugger (Nov 4, 2008)

Sarah Palin talking to French President Nicolas Sarkozy
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4aHL12vtEM


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 7, 2008)

*One Devoted News Reporter *

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7hbrPLteNU


----------



## pikachu (Dec 14, 2008)

*in.youtube.com/user/buffalax


----------



## virus_killer (Mar 20, 2009)

Have seen Microsoft's blue screen video ? now this one is from apple, *www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsKKQNZG3rE

OT : Has somebody mentioned I'm not a windows fan ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 21, 2009)

watch out sony's new mp3 player named rolly. It can dance. If you haven't seen it yet, it will blow your mind...

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTxdKi77G20


----------



## max_demon (Mar 21, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8e6-IeQ0aw

this one beats honeysingh or that konvicted f u song .

(there is an uncensored version also availeble in youtube)


----------



## azbokikr (May 1, 2009)

F1 fans check this out.. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z2YJjCNxe4 (make sure u crank up the volume! The sound is almost orgasmic!)


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

Here's mine. It's about a baby feeding a pup.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vDRD...eature=related


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

Locking popping fans, check this out!!


www.youtube.com/watch?v=oblRnGLLMyk


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

learn how to tie knots, gud info vid:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=74WfI_AM9wU&feature=PlayList&p=72E343D2E54C9C92&index=2


----------



## demigod (May 2, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Here's mine. It's about a baby feeding a pup.
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vDRD...eature=related



this works *www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vDRDiqJ920&feature=related


----------



## amitabhishek (May 10, 2009)

*Arjun Rampal-Nicole Kidman-Rubina Ali Schwepps ad*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkE77FtWo1k&feature=related

The shooting was in news sometime back but the reason for posting this link is I am so much smitten by Nicole Kidman. She is a beauty...


----------



## mediator (May 12, 2009)

REMIXES aren't all that bad. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyGauRs5xJQ


----------



## confused (May 14, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7r6IN7pQ1U&NR=1
Inzimam (Boys Are Licking Good)


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 16, 2009)

A dog and a baby playing

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKKjmglv7Z4&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 20, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9qXbgrx9rg

A Pro Gamer's life. Too damn funny! Must see.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 29, 2009)

Absolutely Priceless !

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrRyRi1HNmI


----------



## pr.itdude (May 30, 2009)

^^ lollzzzzzzzz

here's mine video clctn:

for cricket lovers...........u'll laugh every tym u watch it unless u r Dhoni.......
*IPL2 comedy :*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpF18rGwfps

*Shane warne's magic:*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UHT3UIjwvE

here's another 

*Sexy katrina's Amsutra AD :*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh7jIOcOpEU

{she's looking gorgeous in this AD}

want more :

*a must watch for boyz:*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt2FgQvyX0Q

*indian muslim power:*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP9JCusfje0

baaki baad me.........


----------



## pr.itdude (May 31, 2009)

here are some (funny) vids of the National Spelling bee chamionship:

dont stop laughing :
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-3JSYDApec

Oh numnah (see the expression):
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL6R2uEMTdM


----------



## pr.itdude (May 31, 2009)

2009 spelling bee champ:
Kavya shivshankar (an indian origin gal)----------congrats !!!

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUCRdFEO7rw


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 2, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCEbGOvZfmk


----------



## paroh (Jul 2, 2009)

```
CoiFGva_JoY[code]
```


----------



## Indyan (Jul 2, 2009)

paroh said:


> ```
> CoiFGva_JoY[code][/QUOTE]
> 
> That wont work. You need to use the tag youtube.
> ...


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 14, 2009)

[youtube]kCpjgl2baLs[/youtube]

end of the world


----------



## din (Jul 15, 2009)

"What is that" - is a short film, just 5 mins or less.

Really touching. It made me cry ..

[youtube]mNK6h1dfy2o[/youtube]


----------



## chesss (Jul 17, 2009)

BBC 3 Bullsh!t detectors exposes three mediums - Pure ownage 9minutes


----------



## chesss (Aug 5, 2009)

Matrix Mouse
A mouse uses it's matrix skills to escape from a hungry pet snake
[youtube]hRTsYtsBGN8[/youtube]


----------



## Rahim (Aug 5, 2009)

The Real Killer of MJ 

[youtube]peipSJVzRP4[/YouTube]​


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 5, 2009)

Digit WorkShop Held At Mumbai

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9hyZVVfh20


----------



## nix (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Arjun Rampal-Nicole Kidman-Rubina Ali Schwepps ad*



amitabhishek said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkE77FtWo1k&feature=related
> 
> The shooting was in news sometime back but the reason for posting this link is I am so much smitten by Nicole Kidman. She is a beauty...



white girls are the hottest.


----------



## nix (Aug 12, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI-UYELOMmE

^ an african american's unsuccessful attempts at getting a white girl's phone number. 

part 2:*www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTFZyl7hfBw&feature=related


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok.. I digged this thread coz i found this worth sharing..It's about 10 fentastic game sound tracks. Believe me and check this out..

[youtube]6YER0TNdb3Q[/youtube]


----------



## chesss (Nov 6, 2009)

lady scared to hell

baap re baap. never seen someone get so scared


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

[youtube]U4oB28ksiIo[/youtube]


----------



## slugger (Feb 24, 2011)

Sneezing Panda

YouTube - Sneezing Panda... EXPLODING!

Urban View Unmanned Aerial Vehicle [UAV] by Indian Startup company, Aurora Integrated Systems

YouTube - Urban View Unmanned Aerial Vehicle [UAV] by Indian Startup company, Aurora Integrated Systems


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2011)

[youtube]Aanb4XFvlQk[/youtube]
[youtube]ovROIB7tRlQ[/youtube]
[youtube]JpI4UOFkKY0[/youtube]


----------



## Vyom (Apr 10, 2011)

ico said:


> [youtube]U4oB28ksiIo[/youtube]



Awesome Job! Totally Pwned!!
Btw, the Facebook ID of the thief is still active as of today, and his last post was at Mar 26! I am surprized to see, he still havn't secured his FB page!


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn!!!..... Shes so hot...

[youtube]2HNYeyjd5z0[/youtube]

[youtube]276__j2hBXo[/youtube]



Got to know it from

[youtube]d-nw0Hkgov0[/youtube]


----------



## Vyom (Sep 30, 2011)

^^ When I fist opened this thread from recent post list, I had to confirm if I have landed on some other page rather than TDF!!


----------



## Tenida (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*

Wowww
[YOUTUBE]IUDTlvagjJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*

[YOUTUBE]Euf7etlE6wM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KDroid (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*

[YOUTUBE]e9uwkwauakI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2012)

bummmp

[YOUTUBE]jX3iLfcMDCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gEBeQ0pYLog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tarun (Jan 13, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> This one's a *must see* for *DRIFT Freaks*, like me ... *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/950/sumo.gif *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/u/biggrinears.gif
> 
> Drift Mix watch that Lancer EVO VI dude showin' off, he rocks *smilies.sofrayt.com/aiw/yu.gif
> __________
> ...




have a look at this 
[YOUTUBE]PUxJOnFqIlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2012)

Tarun said:


> have a look at this
> [YOUTUBE]PUxJOnFqIlE[/YOUTUBE]



Not again! :/
Fixed it for you!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*

This event happened in Delhi just 5 days ago. And I was the unfortunate enough to have missed it from watching live! 

[YOUTUBE]m6gKrnYRLCk&sns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*

[YOUTUBE]3dWw9GLcOeA[/YOUTUBE]

*frugaldad.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/BillGatesBetterThanBatman.jpg


----------



## Neuron (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*

^
[YOUTUBE]Qg5knLY4uK0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Jan 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uvXo4sGB7zM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2012)

Hrithik was superb since childhood! Amazing. Gave me goosebumps!

[YOUTUBE]nmY6JzQPH-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sygeek (Jan 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]k2ZfO8KjB0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mrtrojannn (Jan 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wRO-rqY0JAA[/YOUTUBE]


thisis my first video on youtube tried all sort of stuff in the video
i have used 
editor-windows movie maker to edit 
music-random music 
camera-nikon xlr
vison-night frame


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RqN2daBJSFw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jan 30, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Damn!!!..... Shes so hot...
> 
> [youtube]2HNYeyjd5z0[/youtube]
> 
> ...




Dude, dude, too lazy to search. Give us some more.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gHCxdlZ7G18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2012)

^^see the pacman video, got smacked with 3 iron

Old gold
[YOUTUBE]WGGYL2H9-JQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2RR9v_tErsk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XTOg6o_Fwmk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Feb 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^see the pacman video, got smacked with 3 iron



[YOUTUBE]pIrvpn3k9A4[/YOUTUBE]
lmao,this guy is epic!!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 7, 2012)

A song to make you happy as well as Hungry at the same time!! 

[YOUTUBE]_RzBpTSNLG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## buddyram (Feb 8, 2012)

*Damien Walters: Absolute Acrobatics*

[YOUTUBE]zQgFxDSqft4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Feb 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Xe6CJ4YDw7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2012)

Sexy Saxman
[YOUTUBE]GaoLU6zKaws[/YOUTUBE]

This is now my ringtone, ladies !


----------



## buddyram (Feb 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kl1ujzRidmU[/YOUTUBE]

Facebook Parenting


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 11, 2012)

lol, nice vid..


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2012)

2001: Trololo Odyssey
[YOUTUBE]pdHfvadRHSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## buddyram (Feb 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]l92jFP4hvUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Feb 22, 2012)

Superman is real!
[YOUTUBE]yq3DRaqMl3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KDroid (Feb 22, 2012)

Leave everything aside! Watch this! 


[YOUTUBE]8sgYXNwNLXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

^^ROFL. Can't express in words.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9TWRwuf1arA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Feb 23, 2012)

^Redirected from there.
[YOUTUBE]qXo3NFqkaRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

^^ This dog has issues, must be trying to connect to its wolf ancestors? 

And also from youtube comments:



> man: say i love you
> 
> dog: i looove yoou
> 
> ...


----------



## Neuron (Feb 24, 2012)

Laughed to death when i saw this the first time.
[YOUTUBE]xgUNZPTRkqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

^^ LOL, looks so funny.


----------



## buddyram (Mar 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EEu42L0ufBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 6, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Laughed to death when i saw this the first time.
> [YOUTUBE]xgUNZPTRkqA[/YOUTUBE]



this happened in kerala  my state


----------



## techbulb (Mar 13, 2012)

See this gta manipal
 *www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVjbWJv-zfM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Nithu (Mar 13, 2012)

This song is hilarious... 

[YOUTUBE]VLnWf1sQkjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BwKQ9Idq9FM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Apr 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nFZZxOHHZlo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Laughed to death when i saw this the first time.
> [YOUTUBE]xgUNZPTRkqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]316AzLYfAzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (Apr 19, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Laughed to death when i saw this the first time.
> [YOUTUBE]xgUNZPTRkqA[/YOUTUBE]


removed


----------



## Nithu (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-aAFHsS8-_4[/YOUTUBE]

Luda Krishna


----------



## buddyram (May 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xrYRH3PYYT0[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]FCvidD5JKBg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]lUZ-e2SkeMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## buddyram (May 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]T1c1gWjyGEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (May 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]316AzLYfAzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## buddyram (May 11, 2012)

[youtube]YIMigVo1pyA[/youtube]


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2012)

*Girl blows of top while drifting !*

[YOUTUBE]6qecYEIvg9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Girl blows of top while drifting !*

Okay.Its okay


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Girl blows of top while drifting !*

okay video ? lol


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Girl blows of top while drifting !*



noasarcangel said:


> okay video ? Lol



  jk


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2012)

*Shooting Fail! Must watch FPS gamers.*

[YOUTUBE]oQWmUDv8krQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Girl blows of top while drifting !*

well...actually there is more to the climax.


----------



## buddyram (May 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eOyYRvDJbK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hsr (May 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]G0nOIYPmbtI[/YOUTUBE]

My new role model


----------



## buddyram (May 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]H_Dtsx-VGG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (May 23, 2012)

^lol@ "can I use your side?"
[YOUTUBE]-0Xa4bHcJu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chetnan (May 23, 2012)

Hey, currently my profile is youtube manager. This thread is very important for me. will read it.

Thanks


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-0Xa4bHcJu8[/YOUTUBE]



haha wut ?
[YOUTUBE]FavUpD_IjVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]W2EQUq8dKd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]IY37l4PDsao[/YOUTUBE]
got tears in my eyes.... I cant say much other than this video changed my perspective of LIFE...


----------



## chetnan (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi,

Some videos are not open.


----------



## braindead (Jun 2, 2012)

the screaming

[YOUTUBE]5JYzbzqYzm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yJ296j-MbRY[/YOUTUBE]
awesome !


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2012)

Part 1 of a five part mini series! Awesome, considering they made it about four years ago!

[YOUTUBE]fPgV6-gnQaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## buddyram (Jun 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fcG7ftYMObA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Jun 14, 2012)

hahahaa... 

[YOUTUBE]njos57IJf-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Jun 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gZy2I8csVQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2012)

Death metal, in a nutshell
[YOUTUBE]4GptLfMfHzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Jun 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Mcn1Q9fWahM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DS__YNN9_s0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (Jul 5, 2012)

Rubiks Cube World record  
[YOUTUBE]3v_Km6cv6DU[/YOUTUBE]

Colour Changing Card Trick 
[YOUTUBE]jM5ekCEqYQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2012)

Japanese Omlet.. im gonna try this  
[YOUTUBE]NTIcJ_tdEJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## saranshmohite (Jul 9, 2012)

found this really funny n awesome video of the superstar rajni.... i think hes retiring..... check this out.....  
Rajni Meets His Match! - YouTube


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4ShACteRduY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]F8qwUqr0Kzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]IihhJkBBn-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ nice.


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bH2PnxaNzDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2012)

*Man of Steel(Jonathan Kent/Kevin Costner Voice):*

[YOUTUBE]zpvOT6HJCmg[/YOUTUBE]

*Man of Steel(Jor-El/Russel Crowe Voice):*

[YOUTUBE]XhGZw0XpiIQ[/YOUTUBE]


*Batman, time to step aside*


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ebv51QNm2Bk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## saranshmohite (Jul 26, 2012)

this is the funniest video i have seen on youtube...... so thought of sharing with everyone..... im sure you'll hav a good laugh after watching this......
Rajni Meets His Match! - YouTube


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WytYw3sWGK0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2012)

rofl


----------



## msn (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome Videos. Loved Indian Michael Jackson.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, look at this video, best comedy ever, and I mean it.


----------



## chetnan (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

Just type funny videos in YouTube and enjoy....

Anyone know a website where i get videos related CCNA training, MCITP training?

Thanks


----------



## abhidev (Aug 8, 2012)

Amzing mashup !!! 

[YOUTUBE]jJ5l5ls0hP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## hsnayvid (Aug 28, 2012)

Try this one:


----------



## msn (Aug 29, 2012)

Use your headphones to enjoy this....

Virtual Barber Shop Hair Cut - 3D Sound (Amazing!!) - YouTube


----------



## Anorion (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Anorion (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Anorion (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 9, 2012)

msn said:


> use your headphones to enjoy this....
> 
> virtual barber shop hair cut - 3d sound (amazing!!) - youtube



amazing!


----------



## Anorion (Sep 13, 2012)

stop after the Indian stuff k.. or go on


----------



## abhidev (Sep 20, 2012)

this one is crazy!!!!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 23, 2012)

^^ LMFAO


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2012)

check this out

old members may know about this


----------



## RCuber (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## RCuber (Nov 1, 2012)

in Soviet Russia


----------



## Vignesh B (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2012)

gory, and heart warming


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Julieanderson (Nov 21, 2012)

Here is my share for the Technology lovers !

Latest Technology - YouTube


----------



## Nipun (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Nov 22, 2012)

Last one was hillarious.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 25, 2012)

go to youtube and type rucka rucka ali Osama bin found
Other RRA vids
w/out jews
iWhack

Rucka rucka ali is a spoof/parody singer


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 25, 2012)

Must *See* for  one time . Dancing of Village students- *PUPU PUPUPE*

pupu pupupe - YouTube


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 7, 2012)

Yo maan seee dis vedeo maan


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

Most awesome trailer ever:


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Anorion (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Vignesh B (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2012)

YouTube's biggest viral hits of 2012... Gangnam Style!


----------



## Anorion (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 20, 2013)

[youtube]Xw89PhAtOgQ[/youtube]


----------



## Anorion (Feb 13, 2013)

another stupid thing like chainsurfing, flashmobbing or planking 
cannot explain what it is, it's like this
step 1: some guy with headgear of some sort is dancing to one song while everyone else is normal 
step 2: let the beat drop
step 3: everyone goes crazy. finds a unique weird dance step, and prolly take clothes off. 
step 4: ???? 

 

waiting for the first indian one


----------



## Thunder (Feb 15, 2013)

I guess you mean the Harlem Shake videos on YT. Man they are growing in numbers everyday‚ not that I'm complaining‚  they are epic


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2013)

Anorion said:


> another stupid thing like chainsurfing, flashmobbing or planking
> cannot explain what it is, it's like this
> step 1: some guy with headgear of some sort is dancing to one song while everyone else is normal
> step 2: let the beat drop
> ...


People are running out of things to do, seriously, its high time we stop the industrial revolution and start manual labor, that will give them something to spend time on


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Anorion said:


> waiting for the first indian one


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## flyingcow (Feb 16, 2013)

Harlem shake is not stupid, i love it...

Harlem Shake v4 (Firefighter Edition) - YouTube


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


>



i want to pull my eyes out using a electrix mixer


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2013)

Both Pratyush and the guy who danced, had LOTS OF GUTS to post/share the VIDEO online!


----------



## quagmire (Feb 20, 2013)

Best Motion Gfx - Lamborghini Aventador - Must watch..


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 20, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Best Motion Gfx - Lamborghini Aventador - Must watch..



Arent we supposed to post Youtube videos here? Anyways nice video


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


>


*The baby nearly came out*


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2013)

Funny Commercial:


Spoiler



[video]*www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=dJKND7Y6Xg4[/video]


----------



## quagmire (Feb 22, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Arent we supposed to post Youtube videos here? Anyways nice video



So ,how about a new thread for vimeo videos?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2013)

[ 





quagmire said:


> So ,how about a new thread for vimeo videos?


 
Nope, all videos can be shared here.


----------



## 101gamzer (Feb 22, 2013)

LMAO Air India Pilot's Rap Song..



Must WATCH!!


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 22, 2013)

Thought provoking videos by Neil deGrasse Tyson


----------



## quagmire (Feb 23, 2013)

After Samsung its LG mocking Apple.. Bragging about their toy features like lil' kids.. 
"Hey look, my toy is awesome" 
"Youu no have good thoy.My toy betther!"


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

This has entered my bucket list, in top 5, life's not worth anything if I can't visit this place at least once in my youth, thanks to *Neo*, for showing me this, forever grateful:


----------



## Neo (Mar 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> This has entered my bucket list, in top 5, life's not worth anything if I can't visit this place at least once in my youth, thanks to *Neo*, for showing me this, forever grateful:


 actually there are some other awesome parties too, but this one is by far the best. 
PS: I asked you before too, about your list. PM me.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2013)

I need my inhaler! 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vazYBYEQ3ng&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## RCuber (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Anorion (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

Rubik's Rap  please check if anyone can solve using this tut


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2013)

Damn... this is Real Life First Person Shooting! And a series of two videos that's a must watch! Warning.. some madeup but graphic scenes, including blood...

1st part: 



2nd part: [NSFW]



Spoiler


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Not exactly from Youtube still worth watching
Watch A Deep And Awesome View On Life From A 9-Year-Old Video | Break.com


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## shreymittal (Apr 2, 2013)

Mann....!!! This guy got real balls go and check out his channel 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok0y5ZbObDg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## amjath (Apr 4, 2013)

^


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 4, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^



Bro go and watch his each and every video on his channel i m sure it will make your day..


----------



## amjath (Apr 6, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Bro go and watch his each and every video on his channel i m sure it will make your day..



Yeah saw his orgasm video it is so :Lol:


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## quagmire (Apr 21, 2013)

^One of the best concepts so far..


----------



## Anorion (May 11, 2013)




----------



## quagmire (May 11, 2013)

^Divide and conquer! 


How to change video resolution in embedded Vimeo videos?


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2013)

two policemen attacking each other with lathis


----------



## eggman (May 23, 2013)

Mute the speakers and watch till the end..hillarious


----------



## amjath (May 28, 2013)

Hilarious


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2013)

An ad against child abuse.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 31, 2013)




----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## quagmire (Jun 10, 2013)

Look at the 2nd top comment on youtube..


----------



## RCuber (Jun 13, 2013)

This went viral on reddit  The best phone conversation in a movie. Ever. : videos


----------



## Anorion (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## amjath (Aug 29, 2013)

Anorion said:


>





Other news: Google is removing video respond from YouTube.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 29, 2013)

I like this thread.


----------



## amjath (Aug 29, 2013)

Was checking this video

and came across this stupid tough girl phone treatment

 throwing at grass


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2013)

this is awesome...Mirrors edge live video

[youtube]j-mEnMMmSrQ[/youtube]


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 6, 2013)

Anorion said:


>



no kidding i got this on my phone never gets old 

any recommendations for channels to subscribe to ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## RCuber (Sep 16, 2013)

Watch this 


Spoiler


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 26, 2013)

[h=1]Need for Speed Official Trailer (HD) Aaron Paul[/h]Need for Speed Official Trailer (HD) Aaron Paul - YouTube


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2013)

^ wow


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 2, 2013)

Damn it!Most of the videos have been removed by youtube.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2013)

Epic Battle bw Nerds and Geeks.  The song's kinda catchy.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 7, 2013)

Not sure how many missed this viral video!!! its nearing 1 Billion views..


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2013)

any recos for 20 min+ HD videos with good visuals ?


----------



## quagmire (Oct 16, 2013)

^Watch short animation movies from indie VFX studios..


----------



## Anorion (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## quagmire (Dec 7, 2013)

Epic!!


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Epic!!



Epic indeed and the price


----------



## quagmire (Dec 8, 2013)

^A much cheaper one at 500$ is available at their website..  Robugtix

Damn this is the most realistic bug I have ever seen in my life..


----------



## amjath (Dec 8, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^A much cheaper one at 500$ is available at their website..  Robugtix
> 
> Damn this is the most realistic bug I have ever seen in my life..



Yeah he was taking about pre order of t8x and he said he will buy it too


----------



## Vikrant93 (Dec 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=daW-uMKPBEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Dec 10, 2013)

found this weird short film : quite good concept.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 11, 2013)

icebags said:


> found this weird short film : quite good concept.



You should check out film riot too, thats the channel of the guy who made this film, lots of tutorials, interviews abd tips, if u are intrested..."filmriot"
unless u already know him


----------



## Nipun (Dec 13, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> You should check out film riot too, thats the channel of the guy who made this film, lots of tutorials, interviews abd tips, if u are intrested..."filmriot"
> unless u already know him



Have been watching many of his videos for around an year now. Awesome guy, Ryan Conolly.


----------



## icebags (Dec 13, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> You should check out film riot too, thats the channel of the guy who made this film, lots of tutorials, interviews abd tips, if u are intrested..."filmriot"
> unless u already know him



yup thanks for the sugg, will check it out.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 27, 2013)

please dont let this thread die


----------



## n_iceman (Dec 27, 2013)

Watch "EK HAI TIGER- HILARIOUS!" on YouTube - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCxJWOHxJ1Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## n_iceman (Dec 27, 2013)

Watch "THE REFUND SPECIALIST SNAKE" on YouTube - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2qm2ST7kek&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## n_iceman (Dec 27, 2013)

Watch "EXCLUSIVE- HILARIOUS MIRACLE OF MEDICAL SCIENCE- DO NOT MISS!" on YouTube - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR1w0MCFh7w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## n_iceman (Dec 27, 2013)

The video link posted above will not let this link die @flying cow


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 27, 2013)

Watch this DEA(drug enforcement agency) BUST prank by Vitaly


----------



## quagmire (Jan 1, 2014)

*petapixel.com/2013/12/30/video-demonstrates-stabilization-magic-brushless-gimbal-rig/


----------



## snap (Jan 1, 2014)

@quagmire
can you embed the links pls


----------



## quagmire (Jan 1, 2014)

^Done, was on taptalk.. ☺☺


----------



## snap (Jan 1, 2014)

thanks


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

quagmire said:


> ]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=s37NM9a4eiQ[/video]
> M[/video]
> Video Demonstrates the Stabilization Magic of a Brushless Gimbal Rig



Impressive


----------



## Anorion (Jan 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WgII2gDY-Rw[/YOUTUBE]
bunch of old ppl react to dubstep. one of em goes i'd rather have my kids or grandkids listen to this rather than justin bieber or britney spears


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 3, 2014)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMsLArefSOw#t=5

2:15 to 2:25. Epic.


----------



## amjath (Jan 3, 2014)

^lol everything is epic


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]31Jg4GaDojo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RBX (Jan 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9bYT8ZkU1Uc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## amjath (Jan 10, 2014)

dont know how to embed the video link so pasting the article
*www.engadget.com/2014/01/09/bmw-i3-self-parking/


----------



## Anorion (Jan 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0CN_HrkBlRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kevz22 (Jan 25, 2014)

This was shot a few months back...
How (not) to unload an Audi Q3!!! - YouTube


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## flyingcow (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N5OhNplEd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## icebags (Mar 1, 2014)

^ its very imbalanced, girl has advantage over rafa to stare as long as he sits there.

poor nadal had a hard time to manage just a few glances.


----------



## snap (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> poor nadal had a hard time to manage just a few glances.


I wish i was Nadal


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 3, 2014)

man the girl is really too hot!!

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> [YOUTUBE]WgII2gDY-Rw[/YOUTUBE]
> bunch of old ppl react to dubstep. one of em goes i'd rather have my kids or grandkids listen to this rather than justin bieber or britney spears



i love fine bros react to episodes they are awesome..

- - - Updated - - -

in case you havent..

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gEFv58vt2w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAhPaiajwDY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKrtbUinWOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 3, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Spoiler


Fixed


----------



## snap (Mar 14, 2014)

other videos from him is also great 

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 14, 2014)

snap said:


> other videos from him is also great



haha yep i like the assumption song very much...



a really funny video


----------



## snap (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## amjath (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## ithehappy (Mar 15, 2014)

My lappy freezes for some seconds each time I open this topic/page. Is it because of 2 GB RAM or sodding Chrome?


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2014)

^^adobe flash


----------



## abhidev (Mar 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]H0Ib9SwC7EI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 27, 2014)

anyone went to comic con ??
Indian Comic Con 2014 - YouTube


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 31, 2014)

Came across this old video today. That guy got his @$$ (rightfully) handed back to him.
Had never liked her before, but this is some seriously awesome beatdown.


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 1, 2014)

here is the one i like....

[YOUTUBE]xqqaVDlqezk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Apr 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OY5brFfwlAg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice. A little unconditional act of goodwill pays forward.
[YOUTUBE]uaWA2GbcnJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Apr 5, 2014)

Faun said:


> Nice. A little unconditional act of goodwill pays forward.
> [YOUTUBE]uaWA2GbcnJU[/YOUTUBE]


The feels!*i.imgur.com/hfp44JC.jpg


----------



## icebags (Apr 5, 2014)

r u a cat hater ?


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]l11rMm3B_KQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gzsrooteAZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Apr 12, 2014)

*The story about the most iconic wallpaper of Windows XP, from the photographer himself!*


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 12, 2014)

i have tons of videos id like to share but im too lazy to post them here


----------



## quagmire (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## ariftwister (Apr 16, 2014)

Funny Clip with superb song [YOUTUBE]vyZ9izU85_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## saranshmohite (Apr 17, 2014)

OMG! Watch this mad video! It's so whacked and going crazy out there. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLa0RnzLr_8&list=UURZvByqYcBLqbINqYQBF_OA
You're gonna fall off your seats after watching this.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2014)

^^time waste video.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qnydFmqHuVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Krmx9pdv45k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RBX (Apr 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pfxB5ut-KTs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]pyV57QlGUGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]U0L9Vy8nslU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Apr 26, 2014)

now i want to buy an walkman before they go extinct.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice video. 

Made me think about the music saturation in today's world where people keep listening to crap songs over and over again and then move on to new crap songs.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 27, 2014)

dat rap!
[YOUTUBE]jidziKYG9jk&list=PLrEnWoR732-CN09YykVof2lxdI3MLOZda[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Apr 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yNS7zzIzX-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YlVZ0ehquYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 2, 2014)

So awesome but this is a serious issue,the fault is not purely of the people but the goverment too as there is not much public facilities
but this is awesome! 
[YOUTUBE]aaEqZQXmx5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inceptionist (May 2, 2014)

I hope they got a chance to zip their property.


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RKuRcbb8tRo[/YOUTUBE]

Why is this so good ?


----------



## quagmire (May 13, 2014)

Makeup or photoshop?

*vimeo.com/83502019


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SF0aDIHS6Bg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reloaded (May 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]b1xpGl2MpGw[/YOUTUBE]

lungi dance


----------



## kaz (Jun 2, 2014)

^Epic parody


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 2, 2014)

#HollyBolly: #HollyBolly - YouTube

Honest trailers for bollywood movies.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 4, 2014)

Animations Grounded in Physics in "The Amazing Spider-Man 2"

Watch "Animations Grounded in Physics in "The Amazing Spider-Man 2"" Video at Engineering TV

Cannot embed, Adobe Flash content..


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2014)

^ great share


----------



## snap (Jun 7, 2014)

and many more on their channel


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 23, 2014)

*Watch "microsoft vs linux" on YouTube*

microsoft vs linux: microsoft vs linux - YouTube.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 23, 2014)

thanks, but i found it very hilarious

also did anyone see that Linus Torvalds Nvidia thread

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]Linus Torvalds - Nvidia F_ck You! - YouTube[YOUTUBE]


----------



## quagmire (Jun 24, 2014)

This guy just rocks:


Probably the best explanation of Net Neutrality yet...




Haven't laughed like this in years..


----------



## quagmire (Jun 24, 2014)

[youtube]yPQ44RDOAx4[/youtube]


----------



## quagmire (Jun 24, 2014)

Can't get enough of his YouTube channel:


[youtube]We1IvUe6KLo[/youtube]


----------



## amjath (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 1, 2014)

Amazing and The last part is just dope

[YOUTUBE]1X14vbLFCJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kaz (Jul 2, 2014)

This Guy is awesome....Go thought this playlist and other uploads...


----------



## kaz (Jul 11, 2014)

*^11:58  *


----------



## abhidev (Jul 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]exrqMPJ1Bts[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]lR4tJr7sMPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ksagar7up (Jul 15, 2014)

abhidev said:


> [YOUTUBE]exrqMPJ1Bts[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lR4tJr7sMPM[/YOUTUBE]




 nICE
VERY GOOD THREAD


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

**** I'm an Indian...I feel ashamed


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 15, 2014)

Reality about sex in india 100% agree how people behave on topics like sex here must watch
[YOUTUBE]EiIxkOah09E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Jul 19, 2014)

this is the proof that you understand chinese well:


----------



## abhidev (Jul 20, 2014)

this made me laugh really hard 

[YOUTUBE]61NfGCyJAUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Jul 21, 2014)

^cool ! that vid led me to another weird vid . lol


----------



## abhidev (Jul 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qatmJtIJAPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gFk_u_3D2E8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Aug 1, 2014)

abhidev said:


> [YOUTUBE]qatmJtIJAPw[/YOUTUBE]



This is great


----------



## kaz (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Vyom (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Anorion (Sep 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Wnsdc7cTPuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kaz (Sep 3, 2014)

^


----------



## Anorion (Sep 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]TVbI698Gk1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Sep 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]FUDHcuLnMVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2014)

Anorion said:


> [YOUTUBE]Wnsdc7cTPuU[/YOUTUBE]



yeah this was juz roflmao type.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2014)

abhidev said:


> this made me laugh really hard
> 
> [YOUTUBE]61NfGCyJAUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Sep 20, 2014)

asian games 2014 opening was spectacular and mesmerizing as usual :


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 20, 2014)

anirbandd said:


>


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqhK55JVEd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Oct 3, 2014)

this is crazy!!!
[YOUTUBE]BwFek4V5aP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 3, 2014)

Omg

Did you see the blood dripping in the part after he falls down??

This really is crazy.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 4, 2014)

^ yea he fell so hard...the speed by which he goes and that too with just a helmet nothing else...damn...crazy!!!!


----------



## snap (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## amjath (Oct 4, 2014)

abhidev said:


> ^ yea he fell so hard...the speed by which he goes and that too with just a helmet nothing else...damn...crazy!!!!



Unbelievable speed


----------



## amjath (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## quagmire (Oct 7, 2014)

Brilliantly realistic CG head bridges the uncanny valley - CNET


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2014)

^ holy fish!!


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 10, 2014)

snap said:


>


Wonderful.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]D--ea8LkgeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]U6nvM13SUOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Oct 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]fH51mu0l1V0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## $hadow (Oct 19, 2014)

India is great^^


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2014)

"‘Ambition’ is a 7 minute movie created for ESA and Rosetta, shot on location in Iceland, directed by Oscar-winning Tomek Baginski, and stars Aidan Gillen—Littlefinger of ‘Game of Thrones.'
It is an abstraction of the near future where humans have become demigods. An apprentice is working to merge her understanding of existence with her powers to create. And her master steps in to assure she is truly ready to take the next step."

[YOUTUBE]32vlOgN_3QQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2014)

^solar 2


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]p9rFprD_Qf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Nov 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DDtWxURLlPk?list=UU0v-tlzsn0QZwJnkiaUSJVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quagmire (Dec 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HbHLBwVWuEM[/YOUTUBE]













NASA animation of Orion Exploration Flight Test-1 mission launching on Dec 4.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2014)

Taking lat machine for a walk.


----------



## snap (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Anorion (Jan 3, 2015)

quagmire said:


> [YOUTUBE]HbHLBwVWuEM[/YOUTUBE]



LoL everyone wants to see GTA : Yindia
but we do touch the cows


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HOfll06X16c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Jan 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qya0vK6xTF8[/YOUTUBE]
Have new level of appreciation for film era vfx artists. Some of their methods easily trump cgi of this day.


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 14, 2015)

was searching for how to make butter chicken and came across this  

[YOUTUBE]l1AszDN_ZGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]a3MyLt6l5n0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Jan 16, 2015)

11th was the best....
[YOUTUBE]4F84WapAH7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NUGBQkHnWtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Jan 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0t8yDnyOaQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Feb 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]faJx8ikHJAo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Awf45u6zrP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Apr 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]P2SsIYEbCio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## heartless (Apr 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XEVlyP4_11M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## icebags (Apr 18, 2015)

a reality show on hallyu stars visiting india, reality doesnt mean everything is real, but its pretty funny. hopefully some ppl will sub the ep2 as well. 
 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] may like this !

[YOUTUBE]cmzEQhwyMBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2015)

icebags said:


> [YOUTUBE]P2SsIYEbCio[/YOUTUBE]



this teacher.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2015)

icebags said:


> a reality show on hallyu stars visiting india, reality doesnt mean everything is real, but its pretty funny. hopefully some ppl will sub the ep2 as well.
> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] may like this !
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cmzEQhwyMBE[/YOUTUBE]



Don't really follow kpop. The episode was good. They met only one fan.


----------



## icebags (Apr 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> Don't really follow kpop. The episode was good. They met only one fan.


thats absolutely untrue. 
there were atleast 50-60 fans (mostly teenage girls as expected) waiting for them outside airport. but, they were hardly given any chance to greet the idols. apparently the TV company was following a concept to make the show, something that tells india as kpop barren land, which is mostly true though.
the series is being highly publicized in SK, however not as much internationally. but who cares, as long as there is youtube & sns, somebody will sure sub it out.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2015)

icebags said:


> thats absolutely untrue.
> there were atleast 50-60 fans (mostly teenage girls as expected) waiting for them outside airport. but, they were hardly given any chance to greet the idols. apparently the TV company was following a concept to make the show, something that tells india as kpop barren land, which is mostly true though.
> the series is being highly publicized in SK, however not as much internationally. but who cares, as long as there is youtube & sns, somebody will sure sub it out.



Lot of this was setup for "reality show" vibe.


----------



## snap (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Reloaded (May 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FO87rC9Utuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reloaded (May 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9xDXF0agUeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (May 25, 2015)

automatic pencil shooter ! 

[YOUTUBE]aDy2A2IbanA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Sep 8, 2015)

No more cool YT videos to share anymore?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 12, 2015)

Vyom said:


> No more cool YT videos to share anymore?


Kind of....


----------



## icebags (Sep 12, 2015)

have you y'all checked the irish boxer video ?

[YOUTUBE]-L4VbhFmPA0[/YOUTUBE]


with a bonus video of interesting history of korean writing system 

[YOUTUBE]K53oCDZPPiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Sep 12, 2015)

Lol the boxer... The Korean writing system was cool.


----------



## icebags (Sep 13, 2015)

^ i feel bad for the knocked guy, he was so enthusiastic about it, but could not probably figure out what he was up against. may be just a bad day at work.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=CMJo3vaijx4[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=gFTmU-fvZXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2015)

^ use [video] tag instead of [youtube] tag


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey I always get confused between the two, what is the difference between them ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Hey I always get confused between the two, what is the difference between them ?



You put the youtube video's id ( after the *=* sign in the URL ) in the youtube tag while any general video's URL goes in the video tag including youtube.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]P00kvaveRhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Oct 6, 2015)

during ww2, one person in hitler's army had a dream to conquer space. another prisoner in ussr had the dream as well. ultimately they both went great lengths to achieve their dreams.

this an interesting movie type documentary, of four episodes.

[YOUTUBE]xcLphSY8PX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2015)

*Imagination:*


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice Video's


----------



## quagmire (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice lol on this one:


[video]*video.dailymail.co.uk/video/1418450360/2013/11/1418450360_2809475804001_Jimmy-full-edit.mp4[/video]

Jimmy Kimmel Live reactions when parents tell children they've ate their Halloween candy | Daily Mail Online

Not accessible in India on Jimmy Kimmel's channel.
ssyoutube works tho..


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2015)

^^ Oh damn.. that was SO funny. Didn't ROFL so much in long time.
The kids and their reactions!


----------



## quagmire (Nov 4, 2015)

^Yeah. I totally lost it at the last kid..
Gotta give it up for the "Its alright" kids. That's some good parenting right there..

BTW there are 3 more on his channel..


----------



## nav18 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Japanese guys learning how to ask for a date, in English.*

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wCmMrRX3UM[/YOUTUBE]



> Link:
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wCmMrRX3UM




Now that is some serious Inglis learning.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2015)

lul wat


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2015)

Excellent transformation 
[YOUTUBE]bnRZDG0zS5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2015)

^^
Marvellous Chester - Dark Souls Wiki


----------



## snap (Nov 29, 2015)

All 5 parts.


----------



## icebags (Nov 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_WBWLlXoolU[/YOUTUBE] 
 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]


----------



## icebags (Jan 16, 2016)

why do people become homeless ? 360° VR in seoul :
(desktop users use mouse to look around)
[YOUTUBE]smCUtKURJ1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2016)

Now sure how I missed this amazing stop motion animation Terminator before! But its awesome.


----------



## icebags (Apr 17, 2016)

if you ever felt like your wall wart/usb power supply is giving you electric shock, then this could be the reason.

caution : technical article, see if feeling geeky inside !  

[YOUTUBE]3Hdn0MuCK_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mewinstchurch (Oct 7, 2016)

Very interesting thread. I enjoy it lot. Thank you.


----------



## icebags (Oct 8, 2016)

faulty power supply monologue : in reference to my earlier post #710. 

[YOUTUBE]g-NQSNoWlZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------

